# Форум на русском языке  > Чаво  >  Восстановление работоспособности Internet Explorer

## Bratez

Нередко случается, что MS Internet Explorer по неясным причинам отказывается работать, зависает или вовсе не запускается, не выдавая какой-либо наводящей информации. Что можно предпринять для исправления ситуации?

1. Если Вы все еще используете устаревшую версию, установите *IE8*.

2. Откройте *Пуск - Панель управления - Свойства обозревателя*. Выберите вкладку *Дополнительно*. Нажмите кнопку *Сброс...* В открывшемся окошке рекомендуется поставить галочку _Удалить личные настройки_. Нажмите *Сброс*.

3. Cкачайте утилиту *FixIE*. Распакуйте, запустите программу и нажмите кнопку *Run Utility*. Утилита заново регистрирует в системе все dll и ocx файлы, необходимые для правильной работы Internet Explorer. Можно применять для IE7 и IE8, Windows XP/Vista/7.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

